# Mk3 Astra Turbo



## Skunkworkz (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi,

Here's a pic of my mates mk3 Astra Turbo that we built a few years back, he only uses it at weekends hence it can stay nice and clean. It runs well over 300bhp and suprises a few people!


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice and clean under the bonnet. Needs a different FMIC so it can be hidden behind the bumper IMO. Nice to see he's done the 5 stud hub conversion to allow those turbo wheels to be fitted.


----------



## Skunkworkz (Mar 20, 2007)

Cheers, Yeah that is the general comment and sadly the thing that keeps it from being a real sleeper. The cooler and metal pipework were picked up at such a cheap price he just couldn't say no, plus with the whole cooler exposed it really makes a massive difference.

The 5 stud hubs were a simple conversion once the parts were purchased, look out for it next year as it should be running on some new wheels.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice and simple that,I like it.Where is that second pic taken at? Looks familiar.


----------



## hesslevtr (Jan 2, 2006)

love that really clean and simple 

shame about the ic but as you say it was cheap so to good to miss


----------



## Skunkworkz (Mar 20, 2007)

RoverIain said:


> Nice and simple that,I like it.Where is that second pic taken at? Looks familiar.


That was taken at Trax at Silverstone, we were queueing for the 0-60 runs. The car ran a 5.5sec which isn't bad for 300bhp+, FWD with no TC!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

this is AWSOME  you have your own fan club on mk3oc :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

And i'm part of it! Bloody stunning car!

Fave mod for me is the hidden oil filler cap - so well thought out! Fantastic


----------



## Skunkworkz (Mar 20, 2007)

Look out for it at next years shows, it may have a few subtle changes :thumb:


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> And i'm part of it! Bloody stunning car!
> 
> Fave mod for me is the hidden oil filler cap - so well thought out! Fantastic


Just noticed the lack of a filler cap now you have said that. How was that done?


----------



## Sisson (Mar 24, 2006)

looks a right sleeper.

Why not spray the IC Black, to blend in a bit?


----------



## Skunkworkz (Mar 20, 2007)

gatecrasher3 said:


> Just noticed the lack of a filler cap now you have said that. How was that done?


Here's a before (of another car) and after.

















We had a aluminium plate welded in and smoothed over, then we welded in a tube with a thread in into an area underneath the plug cover.

Also note there is no accelerator cable, and the tophat cover has no fixings or holes in it.



Sisson said:


> Why not spray the IC Black, to blend in a bit?


Cos it'll just get stonechipped up, we sprayed the 'grill' part of it but that gets chipped up, at the end of the day you can blatently see it so you'll never hide it.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

what colour is the rocker cover can i ask?


----------



## RacX (Nov 30, 2007)

This might be a silly question , but what's the size of the number plates ? I need to get some new ones and want some short ones :thumb:


----------



## Skunkworkz (Mar 20, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> what colour is the rocker cover can i ask?


The rocker cover has been painted in the bodycolour which is Vauxhall Graphite.



RacX said:


> This might be a silly question , but what's the size of the number plates ? I need to get some new ones and want some short ones :thumb:


I'm not 100% on what size i actually cut them down to, the rear is around 420x100, and the front is around 400x80.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

ta mate


----------



## oztek coupe (Jan 5, 2008)

Skunkworkz said:


> The 5 stud hubs were a simple conversion once the parts were purchased, look out for it next year as it should be running on some new wheels.


Fat chance!


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

fat chance what?


----------



## oztek coupe (Jan 5, 2008)

andyboygsi said:


> fat chance what?


He'll get the wheels on


----------



## Skunkworkz (Mar 20, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> fat chance what?


Don't worry mate, we know eachother.



oztek coupe said:


> He'll get the wheels on


The cogs are in motion as we speak, he told me today its on his jobs list for 2008! As it was for 06'...07'.....:thumb:


----------



## oztek coupe (Jan 5, 2008)

Skunkworkz said:


> Don't worry mate, we know eachother.
> 
> The cogs are in motion as we speak, he told me today its on his jobs list for 2008! As it was for 06'...07'.....:thumb:


Gonna huve to give Reg some abuse! Hopefully getting mine this weekend.


----------



## Skunkworkz (Mar 20, 2007)

oztek coupe said:


> Gonna huve to give Reg some abuse! Hopefully getting mine this weekend.


What wheels? Off the guy we spoke about or another whole new idea?


----------



## oztek coupe (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah the guy that still had the last one at the polishers.


----------



## jimmer (Apr 7, 2007)

Engine bay looks really nice , liking the purple silicone .


----------

